# Hobo convention



## Floridaforgotten (Jun 30, 2012)

Im looking to ride out of florida in late july to august for the hobo convention in ia. Im looking for a second rider out of the state of florida. If I have to take the old grey dog to get there so be it but I want to ride or back. Anyone remotely interested hit me up


----------

